# Best way of proving that we are not fakers?



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

I was watching a few Nakaji's videos and I'm getting annoyed at the amount of posts he's getting, saying that his videos are fake, even though he has attempted to prove that they're not fake in each of his videos. So I was wondering, what is the best way to prove that we are not fakers?


----------



## TheBB (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know why you feel a need to prove you're not fake. If people insist on rejecting reality, let it be their problem.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 15, 2009)

Official competitions


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 15, 2009)

look the only ones that think his video are fake is that the people dont even know how to solve the cube, who care about the non-cubers


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

TheBB said:


> I don't know why you feel a need to prove you're not fake. If people insist on rejecting reality, let it be their problem.


I agree. Why bother trying, there will be doubters no matter what you do. I got many "fake" claims on my popular megaminx video, and some people who believe it have suggested what I should do to prove it to others. Occasionally I have asked them why I'd want to prove it, but I think they never answered that. I do provide quite some information about the megaminx in the video description, among it a link to the WCA ranklist where I'm still quite high, but people just ignore it. I upload my videos and provide the information for people interested in it. The doubters unwilling to learn are simply not my target audience.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah yes, you're right, the only people you'd want to think you're real are cubers (and maybe perhaps your friends and family )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2009)

Honestly, getting claims that you're faking just shows you're getting more attention - the more views you have, the more claims there will be that you're fake. So I welcome it - it means I have more views! But I'm still very very small-time compared to Stefan and Nakaji - I've probably had less than 20 people accuse me of faking it. I hope I get more...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 15, 2009)

People on youtube will always accuse anything of being faked, it's just the nature of the site. The only reason I can think of is this: maybe those people have no skills or talents and think the only way they can become cool or popular is to be the one to finally debunk a Famous Internet Video? Dunno. But if you provide a video of yourself doing a solve that's really the best you can possibly be expected to do, and expecting you to provide "more" proof would be just silly. If a commenter weren't there to physically see you do the solve, then no amount of videos or proof will convince them if they don't already trust you enough to believe a video you've put on youtube. All you can put is videos and any video can be faked.

Anyway, if you REALLY want the best way to prove you're not a faker, I'd just say to make a competition video, if that's at all possible. Nobody who knows anything about cubing will ever seriously think a video of an official competition is fake if they can see the time in the WCA database.


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

I get a lot of people that say that I'm a fake at BLD. I don't care. In my opinion, if they don't believe me, it's their problem, it's my own abilities I care about, not what people think of them.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 15, 2009)

Am I the only one that want to be accused of being a fake (while actually being legitimate)?
I've only gotten about 2 or 3 negative comments ever. 
That means I'm just not impressive enough to be considered a fake.


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

No, it means that people admire you so much that they don't want to come out and say you're a fake, even if they think so.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Honestly, getting claims that you're faking just shows you're getting more attention - the more views you have, the more claims there will be that you're fake. So I welcome it - it means I have more views! But I'm still very very small-time compared to Stefan and Nakaji - I've probably had less than 20 people accuse me of faking it. I hope I get more...



I like your thinking Mike . I've had no accusations of cheating so far in any of my videos. Maybe this is a bad thing lol


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 15, 2009)

Once I am sub-15 one-handed I will conquer the most-people-claiming-on-a-video-that-it-is-fake record.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder which cubing video has the most claims that the solve is fake although it is real...

maybe one of nakaji's videos...


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Once I am sub-15 one-handed I will conquer the most-people-claiming-on-a-video-that-it-is-fake record.



No, it will be when Ville posts a sub-20 BLD solve.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 15, 2009)

What I do (for other people like Nakajima until sometimes claims I'm fake) is provide them with plenty of information that disproves their claims and proves Nakajima's realness. But if they choose to still be a hater, their loss...

I want people who don't believe it to believe it ('i don think its real', 'looks too good', etc.), but then others are just haters ('fake!', 'Can you say ' nolife'', 'get a life!', 'Asian nerd!'



Robert-Y said:


> I wonder which cubing video has the most claims that the solve is fake although it is real...
> 
> maybe one of nakaji's videos...



Probably his 10.56, is has an extreme amount of more views than his other two solves. Then again, the 6.57 may have the most because it's faster and people then claim that CCT was placed there digitally, not real and what not...

Why aren't people doing this to Harris much?  He's got the fastest legit solve on YouTube...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Honestly, getting claims that you're faking just shows you're getting more attention - the more views you have, the more claims there will be that you're fake. So I welcome it - it means I have more views! But I'm still very very small-time compared to Stefan and Nakaji - I've probably had less than 20 people accuse me of faking it. I hope I get more...



your a fake! cheater!!


----------



## blah (Mar 15, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Why aren't people doing this to Harris much?  He's got the fastest legit solve on YouTube...



He doesn't have the fastest tps.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, getting claims that you're faking just shows you're getting more attention - the more views you have, the more claims there will be that you're fake. So I welcome it - it means I have more views! But I'm still very very small-time compared to Stefan and Nakaji - I've probably had less than 20 people accuse me of faking it. I hope I get more...
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



There's NO WAY you can do 4x4 BLD! IMPOSSIBLE! FAKE!


----------



## Tortin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yu has a clock in his new 6x6 video. So far there are 21 comments and none of them are accusing him of cheating.


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 17, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Why aren't people doing this to Harris much?  He's got the fastest legit solve on YouTube...



What's his Username? I want to see!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 17, 2009)

It's Einstakonan.


----------

